# neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra



## Socar

Hola!!
Estoy traduciendo un texto literario de italiano a español y necesito ayuda. El vocabulario empleado en el texto es coloquial.

La frase que no entiendo es: "neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra". Yo lo he traducido por "ni que estuviese chisporroteando ahí encima". Pero no sé si tiene mucho sentido.

Os doy un poco de contexto:
L’unico maschio del gruppo è quello seduto accanto a me e ha un’aria abbastanza nervosa, a giudicare da come non riesce a star fermo sulla sedia, *neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra* mentre si beve letteralmente ogni parola del prof, o meglio di Giulio, annuendo convinto o commentado con certi “eh”, “già”, “sì”, come potrebbe fare un grande esperto che ascolta, anziché un insegnante, un allievo. 

Gracias


----------



## infinite sadness

Era como si estuviese friendo sobre de esa silla.


----------



## Socar

*¡M*uchas gracias! *P*ero una preguntita entonces* ¿* "neanche stesse" se traduce por "era como si estuviese?


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Era como si estuviese friendo sobre de esa silla.



Para ser más precisos, la imagen es la de una persona nerviosa, que no para de moverse, y tanto movimiento no se justificaría ni si estuviese friendo sobre la silla. Por eso dice "_neanche _stesse friggendo..."


----------



## 0scar

_Ni que se estuviese_ friendo sobre la silla (ni que tuviese hormigas, en castellano)


----------



## Tomby

Larroja said:


> Para ser más precisos, la imagen es la de una persona nerviosa, que no para de moverse, y tanto movimiento no se justificaría ni si estuviese friendo sobre la silla. Por eso dice "_neanche _stesse friggendo..."


En español diríamos: "Ni que fuese un manojo de nervios".

P.S.
"Era como si estuviese friendo sobre encima de esa silla"  (infinite sadness).


----------



## 0scar

Más arriba varias veces falta el *se, *se dice "Era como si_ *se*_ estuviese friendo..." sin el *se *es como si el tipo nervioso fuese un cocinero que estuviese friendo algo sobre una silla.

También puede ser que la frase en italiano diga que el tipo parece que está friendo algo sobre una silla, si es así el *se* no va, pero entonces para mi la imagen no tendría sentido.



"Ser alguien un manojo de nervios" es común, "_Moverse como si fuese_ un manojo de nervios" me suena a mezcla de dos dichos diferentes.


----------



## lacrimae

Socar said:


> *¡M*uchas gracias! *P*ero una preguntita entonces* ¿* "neanche stesse" se traduce por "era como si estuviese?


la mia interpretazione
" no..quieto en la silla...ni aunque   estuviese cayéndole aceite hirviendo encima" ( ni aunque lo estuvieran friendo )


----------



## 0scar

Estamos tratando de traducir algo que aparentemente no existe: "neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra" aparece una sola vez en Google, aparece aquí y nada más.

De todas maneras considero que también le falta un* si* en italiano "...neanche *si* stesse friggendo..."

Confirmo que en castellano se podría decir "ni que estuviese sentado sobre un hormiguero/sobre brasas" sin ser el primero en utilizar esta expresión.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Estamos tratando de traducir algo que aparentemente no existe: "neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra" aparece una sola vez en Google, aparece aquí y nada más.
> 
> De todas maneras considero que también le falta un* si* en italiano "...neanche *si* stesse friggendo..."



Scusa Oscar, ma da quando in qua google attesta l'esistenza o meno di una frase in italiano o in qualsiasi altra lingua? Posso capire che si ricorra al motore di ricerca per valutare le occorrenze di una frase fatta, e anche il quel caso l'informazione andrà presa con le pinze, ma in questo caso che c'azzecca?

"Neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra" è una frase perfettamente corretta e comprensibilissima a qualsiasi orecchio italiano, e diventa sbagliata proprio se ci aggiungiamo il "si" che tu suggerisci.


----------



## 0scar

Confirmado, un nativo nos dice que es muy común y entonces es muy común y hay que aceptarlo.

Ahora hay que traducirla al castellano: ¿Significa, como pusiste más arriba, que el tipo está friendo algo sobre la silla, o significa que *se* está friendo él sobre la silla, como si la silla fuese una sartén y él estuviese sentado en esa sartén?


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> significa que *se* está friendo él sobre la silla


----------



## 0scar

Bien, ahora tiene sentido.

Otra pregunta, teniendo en cuenta que como ya hemos visto:
Ni que se estuviese friendo...= neanche stesse friggendo... 

¿Cómo se traduce al italiano?:
Ni que estuviese friendo...=


----------



## Larroja

Se traduce del mismo modo, "neanche stesse friggendo..." Ejemplo: la cucina puzzava di pesce fritto, neanche stesse friggendo una balena.


----------



## 0scar

Ya veo, es lo mismo,  pero de todos modos por ahora me voy a mantener escéptico.


----------



## Neuromante

Socar said:


> Hola!!
> Estoy traduciendo un texto literario de italiano a español y necesito ayuda. El vocabulario empleado en el texto es coloquial.
> 
> La frase que no entiendo es: "neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra". Yo lo he traducido por "ni que estuviese chisporroteando ahí encima". Pero no sé si tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> Os doy un poco de contexto:
> L’unico maschio del gruppo è quello seduto accanto a me e ha un’aria abbastanza nervosa, a giudicare da come non riesce a star fermo sulla sedia, *neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra* mentre si beve letteralmente ogni parola del prof, o meglio di Giulio, annuendo convinto o commentado con certi “eh”, “già”, “sì”, come potrebbe fare un grande esperto che ascolta, anziché un insegnante, un allievo.
> 
> Gracias



No veo muy correcta tu propuesta. Lo de "chisporrotear" cambia demasiado el sentido de lo que se quiere decir en el original italiano.
Una traducción literal podría funcionar, visto que se entiende perfectamente, pero a mi no me convencería.
Yo conozco "Ni que estuviera sentado sobre un hormiguero". Pero por otra parte: Tengo la impresión de que sí que hay una forma de expresarlo con cosas hirviendo, aceite, sartenes y demás parafernalia, sólo que no logro recordarla, o es en italiano donde existe. A estas alturas de la película a saber si no estoy sufriendo un cruce entre los dos idiomas.


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Scusa Oscar, ma da quando in qua google attesta l'esistenza o meno di una frase in italiano o in qualsiasi altra lingua? Posso capire che si ricorra al motore di ricerca per valutare le occorrenze di una frase fatta, e anche il quel caso l'informazione andrà presa con le pinze, ma in questo caso che c'azzecca?
> 
> "Neanche stesse friggendo lì sopra" è una frase perfettamente corretta e comprensibilissima a qualsiasi orecchio italiano, e diventa sbagliata proprio se ci aggiungiamo il "si" che tu suggerisci.



Non vuole il "si" soprattutto perché è, con questo significato, un verbo intransitivo. Sono molti i verbi che riguardano la cucina (e non solo) che funzionano in questo modo in italiano, tra cui, per es. il verbo "bollire".

_v. tr_. cuocere nell'olio o in altro grasso bollente: _friggere il pesce_, _le patate_ ||| *v. intr. [aus. avere] **1* scoppiettare bollendo: _l'olio friggeva nella padella_ *2* (_fig_.) rodersi, struggersi; *fremere*:* friggere di rabbia, d'impazienza.*


"Friggere" in questo caso significa appunto "fremere", cioè "essere agitato". 

Un'altra possibilità di traduzione: parece que* (se) rebulle* mientras se traga cada palabra del profe...


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Non vuole il "si" soprattutto perché è, con questo significato, un verbo intransitivo. Sono molti i verbi che riguardano la cucina (e non solo) che funzionano in questo modo in italiano, tra cui, per es. il verbo "bollire".
> 
> _v. tr_. cuocere nell'olio o in altro grasso bollente: _friggere il pesce_, _le patate_ ||| *v. intr. [aus. avere] **1* scoppiettare bollendo: _l'olio friggeva nella padella_ *2* (_fig_.) rodersi, struggersi; *fremere*:* friggere di rabbia, d'impazienza.*
> 
> 
> "Friggere" in questo caso significa appunto "fremere", cioè "essere agitato".
> 
> Un'altra possibilità di traduzione: parece que* se rebulle* mientras se traga cada palabra del profe...



Sicuramente in italiano è così, però l'obiezione di Oscar credo sia giusta, in quanto il dizionario spagnolo non prevede la versione intransitiva del verbo freir, che è dato solo come transitivo o al massimo pronominale.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Sicuramente in italiano è così, però l'obiezione di Oscar credo sia giusta, in quanto il dizionario spagnolo non prevede la versione intransitiva del verbo freir, che è dato solo come transitivo o al massimo pronominale.



Certo, rispetto alla grammatica del verbo spagnolo ha ragione: il verbo è "freírse", intransitivo pronominale. Anche se c'è il piccolo particolare che "freírse" *non  significa  *"fremere/essere agitato" come l'italiano "friggere", quindi come traduzione non funziona.

Un altro problema era questa duplice affermazione, corretta giustamente da Larroja:



0scar said:


> Estamos tratando de traducir algo que aparentemente no existe...  il verbo "friggere" in senso figurato esiste eccome ed è comunissimo. A meno che "non esiste" non si riferisca allo spagnolo "freírse" con *quel *significato...
> ...
> De todas maneras *considero que también le falta un si en italiano* "...neanche *si* stesse friggendo..."


----------

